# Dirt Track Racing - graphics problem



## muzicman97 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello guys,


I am new here. I'm having problems with the graphics in the Dirt Track Racing computer game. When running in 'Direct 3D' mode, the text in the main menu appear as white boxes and there are no background images. When actually starting a race, all graphics are completely untextured! If I try 'Software' mode, everything in the main menu is perfectly fine. But if a race is begun, the cars' tires are in the shape of cubes and the skid marks are white.

Please someone help, I searched over the internet for a solution but nothing seems to be working. I'm running Windows XP SP3. This seems to also be happening to Sprint Cars and Leadfoot. Thank you for any and all responses!


----------



## flyer0101 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to TSG i hope you enjoy your stay 

It could be a graphics card or RAM problem. What i'd recommend you do first is upgrade all your graphics drivers. What Graphics card do you have?


----------



## muzicman97 (Jul 26, 2011)

My graphics card is a NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT. My processor is Intel Pentium Dual. This is what your looking for, correct?


----------



## flyer0101 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey, first off you may want to check this site and see if your graphics card is suitable for the game. also have you updated your graphic card drivers at all? What operating system are you running.


----------



## muzicman97 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am running Windows XP SP3. I tried the website you gave me but clicking the button does nothing. as of the game isn't listed. Do I really have to update my graphic card drivers for an old game from 2000? (considering I think they're already updated)


Also, I have tried Compatibility Mode. The results I got wasn't what I expected. When in Win98/ME or Win95, the game runs. But in WinNT, Win2000 or no settings, the game is listed on the taskbar but is not showing (the desktop is still perfectly visible).

Also, I'm rather young (14yrs) so I may be a little computer illiterate compared to you guys. I just though 
you should know that. Sorry..


----------



## flyer0101 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok no problem at all (i'm 15 myself ), here is the direct link: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/ you may need to update your drivers as the card is a bit old now. well i forgot to ask what bit was your wqindows 64 or 32? if its 32 you can download your latest drivers here: 32-Bit or 64-Bit Drivers here: 64-Bit.


----------



## muzicman97 (Jul 26, 2011)

Updating the graphics card drivers didn't do anything. What I meant as by pushing the button on the website, I meant the 'Can You Run It?' button does absolutely nothing when clicking on it. It's because the game isn't listed in the game list.


----------



## flyer0101 (Jan 19, 2010)

Using the drop down list fin the game your looking for You mean DiRT? I have found it on the list. had a quick look over the minimum specifications and your graphics card makes it however it doesn't meet the recommended settings. Have you had this problem with any other games or just this one?


----------



## muzicman97 (Jul 26, 2011)

DiRT is not the game I'm having problems with, it's 'Dirt Track Racing'. I've been having problems with most of my games, but this is the only one with graphical problems. All other games have loading problems, where they'll freeze after a certain period of loading (like Need for Speed III, Island Xtreme Stunts). I'm confused. considering this computer is a whole lot newer than my previous computer. This computer has a lot better graphics card and more RAM. So... I dunno.


----------



## flyer0101 (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you got a desktop or laptop? It's possible you could also have bad RAM so if you have a desktop assuming you have two sticks of RAM i'd suggest you try one then the other. If the motherboard has on-board video try removing your graphics card and using the on-board video although it isnt ideal for ggames.


----------



## muzicman97 (Jul 26, 2011)

The one I'm running right now is a desktop.

But I just remembered I had an older laptop (a 2002 Dell Inspiron 8200 in fact). It works on that! Well, at least I got it to work. Thanks for your replies! Sorry it took me a little while to reply back.


----------



## Stamp101 (Aug 1, 2011)

flyer0101 I'm very impressed with your knowledge of systems for a 15yo, you may have a promising future in technology fields ahead of you. muzicman97 the issue would be the graphics card itself. The NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT was made to run DX9 games, why it won't run a game from 2000 is beyond my comprehension. It should run as the GeForce 7 series is pretty effective at running 3D graphics, however, it could easily be a failure of the card. How long have you had the pc?


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

It sounds like a video driver issue.
I would download and install these video drivers from Nvidia.
They're beta drivers, but they're also the most current.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp-280.19-beta-driver.html


----------

